# 91 Stanza starter problem



## TimberTime (Mar 7, 2007)

Hello,
The starter on my 91 Stanza is locked up but I can't for the life of me find it to do anything!! :loser: 
Can anyone please help? It's colder than heck outside and walking is reallllly starting to get old!

Many Thanks!


----------



## TimberTime (Mar 7, 2007)

*91 NIssan Stanza starter location*

:wtf: 
Nobody has any idea?

Wow, sucks for me


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's on the back of side of the engine, or, just below the intake manifold. Here's the R&R from ALLDATA:

*** UPDATED BY TSB# 89033, DATED MARCH 1989

REMOVAL: 



Allow the vehicle to cool. 
Write down the radio presets, then disconnect the negative (-) battery cable, using a 10 mm combination wrench.








Remove the 2 mounting bracket bolts, using 10 mm and 12 mm combination wrenches (Figure 1). 
Remove the top starter motor bolt, using a 14 mm universal socket with 2 appropriate length extensions. 
Raise the vehicle up on a hoist. 
Remove both front splash pans, using a 10 mm socket. 
Drain about a quart of fluid from the automatic transmission to prevent fluid from dripping out of the drive shaft openings. 
Remove the right front wheel, using a 21 mm socket.








Remove the right side tie rod (Figure 3). 
Remove the axle dust cap, cotter pin, adjusting nut and rubber washer.








Remove the ball joint nuts, using a 17 mm socket. Remove the left lower control arm using a 19mm socket. Remove the sway bar bracket using a 14 mm socket. (Figure 2).








Remove the axle nut, using a 36 mm socket (Figure 4).








Remove the front tube and catalytic converter heat insulators (using a 10 mm socket), the center exhaust tube (using a 17 mm socket), and then the front tube from the exhaust system (Figure 5).








Remove the long bolt from the front engine mount (next to the radiator), using a 17 mm socket (Figure 6, Item A). 
Remove the tension rod mount, using a 14 mm socket. This mount has an adjustable bracket with rubber insulators (Figure 6, Items B, C).








Remove the right side drive shaft bolts that hold the shaft to the bracket mounted on the engine (Figure 7), using a 12 mm socket. 
Remove the right drive shaft from the vehicle.
CAUTION: Be certain not to damage the transaxle side seal. The spline teeth may cut the seal. 

Install a hoist type transmission jack and wooden block under the transmission/engine. Be certain the transmission is safely balanced on the hoist. 
Remove the 5 engine crossmember mounts (3 bolts, 2 nuts), using a 14 mm socket. 
Remove the nut that attaches the crossmember to the engine mount. 
Loosen the stabilizer bar mounts to allow adequate clearance for the crossmember to the removed. 
Remove the crossmember. 
Remove the following brackets to allow the starter assembly to pass through the bottom:
tubular support bracket - engine to transaxle 
angled support bracket - driveshaft bracket to engine mount 
manifold collector stay - (bottom bolts)
Loosen the top bolts and remove the bracket that is above the driveshaft holding bracket, using a 14 mm socket.
NOTE: This bracket is slotted to allow it to slide out without completely removing the bolts. 

Remove the bottom starter motor mounting bolt. 
Separate the starter assembly from the bell housing, then disconnect all cables and connectors and remove the starter motor.
Installation of the starter motor is the reverse of the removal procedure. When installing the starter, first connect the cable, then install and torque the starter bolts.


----------

